# fuimos a Alicante, a la librería San Pablo (Noms entitats)



## Patri23

Hola, bones!

Els noms d'entitats i marques, es passen al català o es respecte el nom original en castellà? Per exemple per dir en català "Después de invitarles a una caña y dos coca colas, fuimos a Alicante, a la librería San Pablo y compré un libro" això com es diria en català 100% correcte?


----------



## Dymn

Llibreria San Pablo


----------



## Patri23

Ah, és respecte el nom en castellà, oi?

Tú m'ho dius en català de Barcelona o en català del PV o Baleares?


----------



## Dymn

Patri23 said:


> Ah, *és respecte* *es respecta* el nom en castellà, oi?


Sí

Aquí ho explica resumidament l'ÉsADir que és la guia d'estil de TV3. A "librería San Pablo", "librería" és un genèric que sí que es tradueix, en canvi "San Pablo" és un nom propi i per tant no es tradueix.



Patri23 said:


> Tú m'ho dius en català de Barcelona o en català del PV o Baleares?


Els criteris són els mateixos en qualsevol varietat pel català i diria que també serveixen per a qualsevol altra llengua.


----------



## Patri23

Hey! Gràcies Dymn!!

Però els noms del llocs, sí que es diu "Alacant" en comptes de "Alicante", oi que sí?

P.D.: Això que dius de "l'ÉsADir " què és un manual o algo que es troba online? Gràcies i perdó! A veure si aprenc català!



Dymn said:


> Sí
> 
> Aquí ho explica resumidament l'ÉsADir que és la guia d'estil de TV3. A "librería San Pablo", "librería" és un genèric que sí que es tradueix, en canvi "San Pablo" és un nom propi i per tant no es tradueix.
> 
> 
> Els criteris són els mateixos en qualsevol varietat pel català i diria que també serveixen per a qualsevol altra llengua.


----------



## Patri23

Ah, ja ho he trobat/trovat
És aquesta web:
ésAdir > bolso


----------



## Dymn

Patri23 said:


> Però els noms del llocs, sí que es diu "Alacant" en comptes de "Alicante", oi que sí?


Sí, és clar, i més tenint en compte que és la llengua tradicional de la ciutat.



Patri23 said:


> Ah, ja ho he *trobat*/*trovat*
> És aquesta web:
> ésAdir > bolso


Sí. Tenen uns criteris diferents al DIEC, totes aquestes paraules que recullen s'utilitzen àmpliament al carrer però el DIEC no les recull.


----------



## Patri23

Dymn said:


> Sí, és clar, i més tenint en compte que és la llengua tradicional de la ciutat.
> 
> 
> Sí. Tenen uns criteris diferents al DIEC, totes aquestes paraules que recullen s'utilitzen àmpliament al carrer però el DIEC no les recull.



Val. Gràcies DYMN!

Ok, he investigat el que em dius i he trobat això:


OPTIMOT
Consultes linguistiques:
Optimot. Consultes lingüístiques - Llengua catalana

GDLC
Gran Diccionari de la llengua catalana
GDLC - ésser

DIEC
Diccionari de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans
https://dlc.iec.cat/results.asp?txtEntrada=%E9sser


*En llibres en català per exemple, a qui és fa cas; A DIEC en comptes de ESADIR?* M'ho pots confirmar si us plau, per quan vulgui escriure en català.

Gràcies


----------



## Doraemon-

El Corte Inglés és El Corte Inglés en castellà, en català i en alemany. Com Volkswagen és Volkswagen en castellà i en català i no "el cotxe del poble", i Apple és Apple i no un "Poma iTelèfon 10".
Alacant és que és el nom de la ciutat, molt abans que "Alicante", però sí, els noms de ciutat que tenen variant històrica sí tenen forma pròpia: "Nova York" i no "New York"; igual que Còrdova, Saragossa, Londres, Marsella, Florència, Venècia, etc.


----------

